# Different Guide Data for Different Tivos



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

So I have two Tivos - a Bolt and an Edge. However the Bolt has program data that goes out to Monday April 19. My Edge only goes out till Monday April 12. Also there's some incorrect guide data in the Edge - but not the Bolt. I re-connected to the network and it didn't do anything. What the heck, seriously. For some reason all these years I actually kept thinking that Tivo would get their guide data right. Ha


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Is the Bolt running the new or old OS? New and Old generally have slightly differently formatted data, due to... something.

More info can be found in the general Guide grousing thread: Daily Guide Updates | Page 172 | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

lhvetinari said:


> Is the Bolt running the new or old OS? New and Old generally have slightly differently formatted data, due to... something.
> 
> More info can be found in the general Guide grousing thread: Daily Guide Updates | Page 172 | TiVoCommunity Forum


Do you mean the experience 3 or 4? Both are updated to the newer version. Grr I'm just so annoyed!


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I tried doing the guided setup again and it's stuck in 'organizing' Is it safe to unplug/reconnect? Interestingly I am able to stream shows from the Edge to my other box and phone while it's 'organizing'


----------

